# New to coding - F48 : is there already a coding list for F48 (new X1) ?



## Thieutje (Nov 15, 2015)

I got my new X1 2.5d (european model) since a few weeks and i would like to change a few things. Dont' know if that is even possible? (i'm complete new at coding, is there a high risk of screwing things up ? should i ask a professional or can i do it myself?

I got myself this cable, hope it's the good one : BMW ENET Interface Cable E-SYS ICOM Coding F-Series OBD2 Diagnostic Cable

Things i like to change :

rear lights always on
alarm beep when (un)locking car
Panorama roof inside black mesh not closing when holding close button when locking car (cause now i hold the key the fold the mirrors but everytime the black mesh also closes a bit, so after a few times it's already halfway closed. 
hi beam assist always on


----------



## Thieutje (Nov 15, 2015)

Nothing on F48 coding yet  can i just use a list from another model?


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Thieutje said:


> I got myself this cable, hope it's the good one : BMW ENET Interface Cable E-SYS ICOM Coding F-Series OBD2 Diagnostic Cable


Yes it's the good one



Thieutje said:


> Things i like to change :
> 
> rear lights always on
> alarm beep when (un)locking car
> ...


Try F30/F31 sheet code :
alarm beep when (un)locking car (you need FZD module = 302 option): 
HU_NBT > 3000 > ACOUSTICAL_LOCK_CONFIRM : aktiv

I've got the same problem as you for Panorama roof and never find anything yet :-(

For "rear lights always on", you will find i'm quite sure in the sheet but for having "hi beam assist always on" i never code this with success... http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=794469

PM sent for coding programs


----------



## Thieutje (Nov 15, 2015)

botho said:


> Yes it's the good one
> 
> Try F30/F31 sheet code :
> alarm beep when (un)locking car (you need FZD module = 302 option):
> ...


Thanks alot  Will try that


----------



## n3xT (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello, f48 is based on f56 Like f45 and f46.. I'v launched a topic to talk about it here : http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=891935 
I've added a cheat sheet and soon i'll post my sheet with the function from f20 !

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Thieutje (Nov 15, 2015)

n3xT said:


> Hello, f48 is based on f56 Like f45 and f46.. I'v launched a topic to talk about it here : http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=891935
> I've added a cheat sheet and soon i'll post my sheet with the function from f20 !
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Thanks alot !

grtz.
Math


----------



## chefkahn (May 1, 2013)

*Coding list*

Hey everyone-

Is there a latest and greatest cheat sheet for the F48/X1 ? I just got my cable and installed the software that Shawn sent me... Any help is Greatly appreciated!


----------

